# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Vrasje e therje ne Shqiperi

## Edvin83

25 Dhjetor 2010 - 09:52 | Shqiperi		

Luftë me gurë mes shokësh, një vdes një në koma


DURRES -Dy shokë të ngushtë në jetë, por edhe në gotë (pije) pas konsumimit të një sasie alkooli janë grindur me njëri-tjetrin dhe më pas janë qëlluar me gurë. Sherri ka rezultuar fatal, pasi njëri ka gjetur vdekjen, kurse tjetri ka rënë pa ndjenja. 

Në orën 07:00 të ditës së djeshme, banorët e lagjes nr.14 Shkozet Durrës, në zonën që njihet si "5-lekëshi", pranë trasesë së hekurudhës, kanë konstatuar 2 persona të shtrirë përdhe të gjakosur e me plagë në kokë. Ata menjëherë kanë njoftuar policinë për atë që kishin parë, duke saktësuar vendin e ngjarjes. Në vendngjarje shkoi grupi hetimor, i cili menjëherë rrethoi vendin e krimit. Hetuesit konstatuan se njëri prej viktimave gjendej në ferra në pozicion me këmbët lart dhe me kokë në tokë, ndërsa tjetri në kanal. Fare pranë tyre kalonte vija hekurudhore. Viktimat kishin plagë në pjesën e kokës, ndërsa përreth kishte gurë të gjakosur, të cilët u morën në cilësinë e provës materiale nga ana e ekspertëve. Gjatë këqyrjes së viktimave u pa se njëri prej tyre (ai në ferra) kishte vdekur, ndërsa tjetri ishte i plagosur rëndë. I plagosuri u dërgua menjëherë në spitalin rajonal të Durrësit, ku gjendet në gjendje kome, e për këtë arsye nuk është në gjendje të flasë. Personi i vdekur është Krenar Mustafa, 42 vjeç banues në zonën e plazhit, i martuar e me 2 fëmijë. Ndërsa personi i plagosur është Astrit Piku 49 vjeç, banues në lagjen nr.14 Shkozet të Durrësit, gjithashtu i martuar me 2 fëmijë.

Sipas ngjarjes së ndërtuar nga policia, pas një seance konsumi alkooli, gjatë kthimit për në banesa, siç duket ata duhet të jenë grindur me njëri-tjetrin dhe janë qëlluar me gurë. Sidoqoftë, e gjitha kjo mbetet në fazën e dyshimeve, përderisa Piku ndodhet pa ndjenja dhe nuk merret dot në pyetje nga ana e hetuesve.

(d.b/GSH/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Edvin83

24 Dhjetor 2010 - 18:10 | Shqiperi		

Peshkopi, sherr mes gjimnazistëve plagoset një 17-vjecar


PESHKOPI- Një sherr i nisur mes dy gjimnazistëve në qytetin e Peshkopisë ka përfunduar me plagosjen e njërit prej tyre. 

Sipas burimeve të policisë, gjimnazisti Arianit Cara ka plagosur me thikë 17-vjecarin Alban Cenga , për motive që ende nuk dihen. Ngjarja e rëndë ka ndodhur sot në oborrin e shkollës. 

Mësohet gjithashtu se është arrestuar autori i plagosjes, ndërsa 17-vjecari duket se ka marrë plagë të rënda dhe është në gjendje kritike për jetën.
(m.a/BalkanWeb)

----------


## A.V.A.T.A.R

> 25 Dhjetor 2010 - 09:52 | Shqiperi		
> 
> Luftë me gurë mes shokësh, një vdes një në koma
> 
> 
> DURRES -Dy shokë të ngushtë në jetë, por edhe në gotë (pije) pas konsumimit të një sasie alkooli janë grindur me njëri-tjetrin dhe më pas janë qëlluar me gurë. Sherri ka rezultuar fatal, pasi njëri ka gjetur vdekjen, kurse tjetri ka rënë pa ndjenja. 
> 
> Në orën 07:00 të ditës së djeshme, banorët e lagjes nr.14 Shkozet Durrës, në zonën që njihet si "5-lekëshi", pranë trasesë së hekurudhës, kanë konstatuar 2 persona të shtrirë përdhe të gjakosur e me plagë në kokë. Ata menjëherë kanë njoftuar policinë për atë që kishin parë, duke saktësuar vendin e ngjarjes. Në vendngjarje shkoi grupi hetimor, i cili menjëherë rrethoi vendin e krimit. Hetuesit konstatuan se njëri prej viktimave gjendej në ferra në pozicion me këmbët lart dhe me kokë në tokë, ndërsa tjetri në kanal. Fare pranë tyre kalonte vija hekurudhore. Viktimat kishin plagë në pjesën e kokës, ndërsa përreth kishte gurë të gjakosur, të cilët u morën në cilësinë e provës materiale nga ana e ekspertëve. Gjatë këqyrjes së viktimave u pa se njëri prej tyre (ai në ferra) kishte vdekur, ndërsa tjetri ishte i plagosur rëndë. I plagosuri u dërgua menjëherë në spitalin rajonal të Durrësit, ku gjendet në gjendje kome, e për këtë arsye nuk është në gjendje të flasë. Personi i vdekur është Krenar Mustafa, 42 vjeç banues në zonën e plazhit, i martuar e me 2 fëmijë. Ndërsa personi i plagosur është Astrit Piku 49 vjeç, banues në lagjen nr.14 Shkozet të Durrësit, gjithashtu i martuar me 2 fëmijë.
> 
> ...


Ja edhe nje rast qe deshmon se qka te ben pirja e Alkoolit , nuk i kurseu as shoket e ngushtë!

----------


## OPARI

si ka mundesi qe keta pijanecet e paskan sakatur njeri-tjetrin 
bjer njeri e bier tjetri ,e kap njeri e hedh ne ferra dhe vdiq ndresa tjetri pasi beri shtange me shokun e vdekur ra ne koma -ndoshta kjo eshte per ne cudirat shqipetare ,ose mos kane qene tre ne kohen e sherrit

----------


## Edvin83

Sherr me thika, plagosen rëndë dy vëllezër
26/12/2010

Gazeta Shqip

Veç tyre, plagë ka marrë edhe një afërm i tyre. Të rinjtë, sapo kishin dalë nga një dasmë
Tre persona kanë mbetur të plagosur me thika sapo kanë dalë nga një dasmë. Ngjarja ka ndodhur dje në drekë, ku të dëmtuarit janë dy vëllezër, të cilët ndodhen në gjendje të rëndë në spital dhe një i afërm i tyre, jashtë rrezikut për jetën. Ngjarja e rëndë ka ndodhur në rrugën Josif Pashko në Tiranë, ndërkohë që policia ka arrestuar tre autorët e ngjarjes. Burimet policore të kryeqytetit bënë të ditur se gjithçka ka filluar rreth mesditës. Erjon dhe Klogert Sulçi, përkatësisht 20 dhe 16 vjeç, bashkë me një të afërmin e tyre, kishin shkuar te xhaxhai për dasmë. Besim Sulçi është personi, i cili banon në rrugën e lartpërmendur. Pasi dy vëllezërit kanë dalë nga dasma, janë nisur për të ikur, por rrugës janë përplasur me tre persona të tjerë. Sipas të dhënave policore, të dy palët ishin në gjendje të pirë dhe mes tyre ka plasur një debat i ashpër. Në këto kushte, Lavdrim Koçeku, Besart Lamnica dhe Andi Haziraj kanë nxjerrë thikat dhe me tre personat e tjerë ka plasur sherri. Nga goditjet me thika, kanë marrë plagë të rënda dy vëllezërit, të cilët ndodhen në gjendje kritike të shtruar në Spitalin Ushtarak. Pas konfliktit, menjëherë janë njoftuar shërbimet e policisë dhe në vendin e ngjarjes kanë shkuar uniformat blu të Komisariatit Nr. 3. Me ta janë bashkuar edhe shërbimet e tjera të policisë, sidomos ato të seksionit kundër krimeve ndaj jetës. Në një kohë të shkurtër, policia ka mundur të identifikojë të dyshuarit e këtij konflikti, duke bërë shoqërimin e tyre. Megjithatë, motivi i ngjarjes ka qenë tejet konfuz, pasi sipas të dhënave, fillimisht është menduar se ka qenë një konflikt i momentit për shkak të gjendjes së pirë të të gjithë protagonistëve. Por, më vonë grupi hetimor ka marrë informacion se ata kanë pasur konflikte të mëparshme dhe e gjitha kjo mendohet se është bërë për hakmarrje. Personat e dyshuar për ngjarjen kanë dhënë deklaratat e tyre në polici, proces i cili ka vijuar deri në orët e vona të natës, ndërkohë që pritet edhe dëshmia e të dëmtuarve për të dokumentuar plotësisht këtë krim. Policia shpjegoi se tre personat e dyshuar janë arrestuar për vrasje me dashje të mbetur në tentativë.

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Ne dat 21 esht plagosur rende nje 23 vjecar nga Gramshi.Personi ne fjal ka mar dy thika ne trup ku i ka prekur disa organe si shpretken dhe mushkerite.Pas operacjoni me sukses ne spitalin ushtarak ne Tirane 23 vjecari esht jasht rrezikut per jewten.Motivet qe cuan agresorin ne kete veprim jane shum ordinere si veprime.Motra e te dashures se kriminelit gjasme  esht ngacmuar nga 23 vjecari,Me pas ky kriminel e ka mar prej krahu 23 vjecarin duke i thene flasim pak 2 min jasht lokalit.Pa kalur e 100 e sekondes ky ordiner vepron menjehere duke tentuar te vras 23 vjecarin sikur po vriste ndonje pule..Kjo ngjarje qe sapo thash i ka ndodhur nipit te koleges time...

----------


## Endless

hajt me si beni dhe ju, keto gjera ndodhin ne shoqeri lol

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Me siguri qe po ben shaka...!?

----------


## Endless

> Me siguri qe po ben shaka...!?


perkundrazi. i kane humb vlerat shoqeris sotme. s'eshte me ajo e atehershmja. eshte llogjike qe robi do ja nxjeri dufin qe ka akumuluar nga ky realitet i eger personit qe ka kontakt te perditshem. nuk thua gjysme te keqes, me mire shokut se sa ndonje anetari te familjes:P

prandaj duhet eleminuar pirja e alkolit me njerez te deshperuar dhe parazit.

----------


## benseven11

> Ne dat 21 esht plagosur rende nje 23 vjecar nga Gramshi.Personi ne fjal ka mar dy thika ne trup ku i ka prekur disa organe si shpretken dhe mushkerite.Pas operacjoni me sukses ne spitalin ushtarak ne Tirane 23 vjecari esht jasht rrezikut per jewten.Motivet qe cuan agresorin ne kete veprim jane shum ordinere si veprime.Motra e te dashures se kriminelit gjasme  esht ngacmuar nga 23 vjecari,Me pas ky kriminel e ka mar prej krahu 23 vjecarin duke i thene flasim pak 2 min jasht lokalit.Pa kalur e 100 e sekondes ky ordiner vepron menjehere duke tentuar te vras 23 vjecarin sikur po vriste ndonje pule..Kjo ngjarje qe sapo thash i ka ndodhur nipit te koleges time...


Motra e te dashures se kriminelit na qenka ngacmuar????
dhe pastaj duhet goditur me thike,ai?
Te kishte qene e dashura e kriminelit e ngacmuar,ndonje grusht turinjve atij qe e ngacmon,sikur ka llogjike,po jo thika dhe plumba.Si merret jeta tjetrit se i hodhi nje fjale.
Idioti do i vijne trute ne burg por do jete vone shume.

----------


## Edvin83

Bulqize, një person ekzekutohet me plumba në qendër


BULQIZE-Një ngjarje e rëndë ka ndodhur pak minuta më parë në Bulqizë ku një person është qëlluar për vdekje me armë zjarri. 

Sipas informacioneve të para ngjarja e rëndë ka ndodhur në qendër të qytetit të Bulqizës ku viktimë ka mbetur shtetasi Femi Kurcami, 48 vjec. 
Menjëherë autorët, (persona ende të paidentifikuar) janë larguar nga vendngjarja ndërkohë që policia ka ngritur postoblloqe në hyrjet dhe daljet e qytetit me qëllim kapjen e autorëve. 
Mësohet se Kurcami ishte duke ecur në këmbë ne rrugën e qytetit pranë qëndrës kur u qëllua për vdekje me armë zjarri. Viktima ndodhej vetem 10 metro larg Bashkise se qytetit ne momentet qe u qellua nga persoan ne nje automjet me xhama te erret. Vrasja tronditi shume qytetare qe ndodheshin ne zone ne kohen kur u qellua me arme zjarri.

Nuk dihen ende arsyet e vrasjes së 48-vjeçarit, por ekspertët e policisë të cilët ndodhen në vendngjarje kanë nisur hetimet për zbardhjen e ngjarjes. 

(d.b/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Helikranon

Jeta ne vendin tone e paska cmimin shume te lire.

Perse?

----------


## BlueBaron

Keto "fansat" e thikave duhet te jene te afermit e larget e Sadri Sarajeves  :ngerdheshje: 

Po policia ku eshte ???

----------


## Noellag

Nuk besoj qe Shqiperia eshte i vetmi vend ne bote qe ndodh vrasje dhe plagosje me arme e thika.  Ti Edvino si mbeshtetes i krahut socialist ke hapur disa teme me titull aksidente rrugore me vdekje , vrasje e prerje  ne Shqiperi etj duke na sjelle disa lajme ne forum se ne Shqiperi ka vetem terror , dhune, vdekje, ne kete menyre  per te thene ;ja cfar po ndodh ne Shqiperi ne drejtimin e Sali Berishes
E kuptoj  shume mire se te jesh ne krahun e nje militanti partiak ke nje gjendje shpirterore deshperuese , modeomos do kesh urrejtje per nje parti politike ne pushtet dhe mundohesh te marresh cdo lajm  negativ nga deshperimi i erret prej militanti

----------


## Jackie

Ti noellag si thua, ti fshehim kto lajme? Mos pasqyrohen fare?

A jemi ne demokraci? Cdo njeri ka drejten e lire te fjales, te pelqen apo ste pelqen ty.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Keto "fansat" e thikave duhet te jene te afermit e larget e Sadri Sarajeves 
> 
> Po policia ku eshte ???


sadria 80 ka cen, 60 o bo,

facet me brime kuq si molla i ka

 :shkelje syri: 

tani o skuth, gjith shqiptaret nga mic sokola, jane bo sadri sarajeva...

----------


## Noellag

> Ti noellag si thua, ti fshehim kto lajme? Mos pasqyrohen fare?
> 
> A jemi ne demokraci? Cdo njeri ka drejten e lire te fjales, te pelqen apo ste pelqen ty.


Nuk them qe te mos pasqyrohen lajmet , por nuk me duket me vend qe cdo lajm negativ te percillet  ne forum duke numeruar  nje nga nje .. Po te shikosh ne forum jane hapur disa tema  nga Edvini te mbushur  me lajme te tilla.

----------


## Edvin83

06 Janar 2011 - 08:14 | Shqiperi		

I dehur, vret gruan me automatik tenton të vetëvritet

DURRES- Krimi i rëndë brenda në familje trondit qytetin bregdetar të Durrësit. Një 54 vjecar në gjëndje të dehur ka qëlluar për vdekje bashkëshorten e tij 44 vjecare. Policia thotë se ngjarja ndodhi rreth orës 02.00 të së enjtes në banesën e ciftit në lagjen numër 8 të këtij qyteti. Kjo lagje është populluar pas viteve 1990. 

Autori Agron Hoxha pasi ka qëlluar me automatik në drejtim të gruas së tij Bukurie, 44 vjecare duke e lënë të vdekur në vend. Më pas ka tentuar të vetëvritet me të njëjtën armë por është plagosur. Policia thotë se 54 vjecari ndodhet në gjëndje të rëndë në reanimacionin e Durrësit. Në vendngjarje oficerët e policisë kanë kryer veprimet hetimore dhe po punohet për të zbardhur detajet e kësaj ngjarjeje të rëndë.
(s.g/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Edvin83

> Nuk besoj qe Shqiperia eshte i vetmi vend ne bote qe ndodh vrasje dhe plagosje me arme e thika.  Ti Edvino si mbeshtetes i krahut socialist ke hapur disa teme me titull aksidente rrugore me vdekje , vrasje e prerje  ne Shqiperi etj duke na sjelle disa lajme ne forum se ne Shqiperi ka vetem terror , dhune, vdekje, ne kete menyre  per te thene ;ja cfar po ndodh ne Shqiperi ne drejtimin e Sali Berishes
> E kuptoj  shume mire se te jesh ne krahun e nje militanti partiak ke nje gjendje shpirterore deshperuese , modeomos do kesh urrejtje per nje parti politike ne pushtet dhe mundohesh te marresh cdo lajm  negativ nga deshperimi i erret prej militanti


Se pari: nuk jam mbeshtetes i asnje krahu (nese ka te tille) ne Shqiperi.
Se dyti: Shihi mire se kush i ka hapur temat ne forum 
Se treti: ata qe vrane e u vrane nuk i moren leje Sali Berishes dhe as bene krimet ne emer te Sali Berishes prandaj mos ia fut si kau peles. 
Se katerti: Temat e aktualiteteve shoqerore jane te hapura per te diskutuara problemet e mprehta shoqerore me te cilat perballet shoqeria shqiptare dhe qytetet shqiptare; nese ty vrasjet nuk te duken probleme per t'u diskutuar, atehere me vjen keq por ik nga ky forum pasi ndoshta gjen ndonje forum tjeter ku vrasjet jane gjera te parendesishme.
Se pesti: Lajmet jane per te informuar dhe shume nga forumi nuk jetojne ne Shqiperi per te ndjekur se cfare ka ndodhur

----------


## freiheit

upuupuu, u prish dynjaja, na erdh fundi, kaq e patem, nja 3000 vjet histori dhe.....

----------

